# Got robbed yesterday.



## Manchego

I was parked by the Gibraltar, La Linea border on the parking meters where i have always been told it was safe. I decided to walk in to gib as i had got caught in the traffic last week and took nearly two hours to get out. Some little scroat smashed the quarter light got in and took a Sony laptop and my Garmin which i had but down behind the seat. He seemed to have taken his time as they had gone through the cupboards and taken a few other bits and bobs. Luckily they missed my MacBook which was under the duvet but they grabbed a laptop bag which had a lot of personal papers in.

The local Mercedes dealer is getting me a new quarter light which hopefully they are going to fit this morning. Horrible job cleaning all the glass out.


----------



## GypsyRose

I am so sorry that this happened to you. Personally, I have never felt safe parking in La Linea, it is not a nice area. However, this should not happen anywhere and it seems that they were very blatent about it too.....they don't seem to care who is about at the time.....again, so sorry.....


----------



## dawnwynne

So sorry this happened to you. What a way to dampen your trip. Hope you are able to put this behind you and enjoy the rest of your time there!


----------



## peedee

What bad luck, so often it is not the value of the items but the inconvenience. What security measures did you have in place to make it more difficult for this to occur? Did you have an alarm system and deadlocks?

peedee


----------



## lalala

Really sorry to hear this Manchego,
Have you thought of looking in the bins, hedges, etc around the parking. One hears that sometimes thieves dump bags and other items that aren't of value to them. Might be worth looking, especially for the personal papers.
lala


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear how dreadful and what has happened to you, is every motorhome owners nightmare!  I can only imagine the effect this must have had on you and I only hope you can put this behind you and not let it spoil the remainder of your holiday!

Scary though to think it can happen in broad daylight and them spend so much time rooting through your van and how they got it away with it, leaves you gobsmacked doesn't it, especially if you have a good security system installed and your alarm was set off? Still, some crooks are not phased by any deterrents are they, so I guess whatever system you purchase, it will not guarantee you never get robbed?!

Try not to allow it to make you too paranoid about it happening again though and fingers crossed, it was just a case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time!

Sue


----------



## locovan

Really sorry to hear your bad luck it is terrible when you are broken into your home feels different doesn't it.
Try and not let it spoil your holiday enjoy the rest of your travels :wink:


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Horrible thing to happen especially when away from home. 

Do check the area around , we had our house done quite a few times and they always threw the items they didn't want to be seen carrying and I doubt they look the kind to be carrying a laptop case so will want to get rid once they have looked for anything sellable. 

Put it away in the back of your head and try to forget it, not easy but otherwise they will have won twice and they are not worth it. I use to try and tell myself they must have a need for it and I need to just get over it and be glad non of us were there at the time and get in their way. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## Manchego

Don't worry, not the type to let it bother me. I'm ashamed to say that i only have a tracker system, no deadlocks or seperate alarm. I had one on my last van and found it a bit of a pain, may now have to have a rethink. Explain to me abut deadlocks ?. Sorry to sound thick, but what are they exactly ?. 

The lucky part of the whole thing is that he missed more than he got !.


----------



## peedee

Thanks Manchengo for your honesty but it does leave me wondering if having these fitted would have been a deterrent. I would like to think so.
Lockable Deadlocks make it more difficult to get in through the cab doors. You can see the ones I have fitted >here<

peedee


----------



## raynipper

Manchego said:


> Don't worry, not the type to let it bother me. I'm ashamed to say that i only have a tracker system, no deadlocks or seperate alarm. I had one on my last van and found it a bit of a pain, may now have to have a rethink. Explain to me abut deadlocks ?. Sorry to sound thick, but what are they exactly ?.
> 
> The lucky part of the whole thing is that he missed more than he got !.


Good positive thinking Manchego.
Wish I could be so philosophical and content.

Anyway, there was a long thread running about deadlocks a while ago. See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80370-.html

Ray.


----------



## asprn

Sorry to hear this - not nice at all. Just to be correct though - and because of your thread title - you've had your motorhome broken into and belongings stolen. Being robbed is where you personally have items stolen from you whilst having been offered violence.

I guess that might have been an option for you if you'd caught the offender in the act.  Good luck.

Dougie.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear that Manchego. I hope you get the damage fixed today, Alan.


----------



## Manchego

You call it what you want, snowballs come to mind !.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry to here that . 
The B`s should be strung up and quartered.

Wherever we park, even on our drive at home We thread the seat belts thro the armrestson the door and locate them as if being worn.
I then have an alarmed cable which is threaded thro armrests and round the steering wheel. This is locked with an alarm. We have double locks on hab doors.
I feel that a visible deterent is better than none. Also have all doors and lockers alarmed.


Dave p


----------



## kontikiJo

So sorry to read your unfortunate experience. La Linea was notorious for crime a few years ago but the authorities there have done quite a lot to reduce it and quite frankly they have succeded. I live in Gibraltar and my adivce to people visiting Gibraltar is to either park by the frontier where all the motor caravans are parked, at present there are about twenty, or alternatively drive into Gibraltar and park a Morisson's supermarket. To avoid traffic problems enter Gib. at 9am and to avoid queues at the frontier leave at about 3pm.

It is not permited to stay in Gibraltar overnight but the authorities turn a blind eye if it is for a few days.

Hope that is helpful 

Joe


----------



## pneumatician

*Theft*

Sorry to hear of your unfortunate experience.

This is what puts me off Spain and Portugal. The immpression we get is that the Police are indifferent and disinterested and it would appear most of the thieving B's either live or originate from there.

We had our Merc quarterlight smashed by a French strimmer last year and went for four days sans glass fortunately no problems.

We camped in Italy two years ago and two couples had been robbed.
One on the streets of Florence and the other on the road just outside the campsite at La Garda.

I suppose its another case of life's lottery.

Steve


----------



## jedi

Very sad. Spain does seem to becoming more risky. But I always remind myself that there are plenty of places in England where you wouldn't dare park your van. And here they'd probably smash it up or set fire to it just for the fun.

Considering the number of motorhomes touring Europe at any one time, the chances of it being you are slight. I think the pleasure far outweighs the risk. If you've not travelled abroad don't be put off but be aware and take whatever precautions necessary to lessen the chance of becoming a victim.

Happy touring.

Jedi


----------



## SaddleTramp

Manchego said:


> Don't worry, not the type to let it bother me. I'm ashamed to say that i only have a tracker system, no deadlocks or seperate alarm. I had one on my last van and found it a bit of a pain, may now have to have a rethink. Explain to me abut deadlocks ?. Sorry to sound thick, but what are they exactly ?.
> 
> The lucky part of the whole thing is that he missed more than he got !.


A deadlock is a lock that usually is of a better Lock type and one that does not rely on your MH door latches.

When you lock your car or in this case a MH from outside, all the locks are standard design and anyone inside can exit simply by pressing the handle to exit, So when the scroat broke your window he reached in and simply opened your door by using the internal door catch.

With a deadlock/deadbolt he could not do that as it would still remain locked.

A good tip here is to always position the deadblock/deadbolt so that it cannot be reached from a window that has been broken if possible, If it is not possible use the type that need a key to unlock at all times.


----------



## 38Rover

A dead lock is a lock that can only be operated with the key and the latch is not sprung i.e. Yale latch lock on many front doors.
Dead locks come in many qualities mainly related to key differ anti saw bolts etc.but a simple 3 lever lock will do the job.
Since it is very unlikely you will suffer a sophisticated attack any house hold dead lock will do the job look for a double throw that will help with door gaps and allow extra engagement I have done all 3 doors on my Burstner with union mortice dead locks 32 mm throw about £45 for the 3.Any person gaining access via a window or skylight would have to exit by same means as doors can't be opened without a key.
Nothing is foolproof but dead locks are a great deterrent most thieves spend less than 3 minutes on the premises before they scarper the more difficult you make it the more likely they are to move on.
Alarms are all very well but get the physical security sorted first we have all herd alarms going off with no body paying any attention


----------



## Autoquest

On the X/250s if you don't already know you have it then it's worth checking that deadlocks haven't been fitted. It wasn't advertised in any of my literature and it took me a year to find out what that occasional 'extra' clunk I sometimes heard really was.... Use your fob and lock the doors, as soon as they have locked press the lock button again and you 'might' hear some deadlocks. Worked for me 8)


----------



## Manchego

Got my glass fixed. Cost 90 euro's, the Mercedes car dealer locally did it for me. Very helpful they were too. Needless to say i will be a bit more careful about parking in La Linea in future.

KontikiJo.

Thanks for the advice, i have parked in Morrisons before. Can you suggest where it might be possible to park with a blind eye being turned ?.


----------



## teemyob

*Robbed*

Hello,

Sorry to hear of your troubles, what a nightmare.

The damage is bad enough I know, but to lose the other stuff and the laptop! We have had our MH smashed into and lots of vans and cars too, so know just where you are at and feel.

I know it is too late now and please don't take this the wrong way. I can recommend a good laptop safe for you if you like?. I keep a lot of data and some work going back the mid 80's on my laptop, after I switched from DOS!

Glad you are not letting it bother you.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

i hope you can now enjoy the rest of your trip.

Dave p


----------



## mrpastry

Manchego said:


> I was parked by the Gibraltar, La Linea border on the parking meters where i have always been told it was safe. I decided to walk in to gib as i had got caught in the traffic last week and took nearly two hours to get out. Some little scroat smashed the quarter light got in and took a Sony laptop and my Garmin which i had but down behind the seat. He seemed to have taken his time as they had gone through the cupboards and taken a few other bits and bobs. Luckily they missed my MacBook which was under the duvet but they grabbed a laptop bag which had a lot of personal papers in.
> 
> The local Mercedes dealer is getting me a new quarter light which hopefully they are going to fit this morning. Horrible job cleaning all the glass out.


 Sorry to hear that i know how you feel. we got robbed in Pizza. we parked in a very open place. get the feeling that some of the cities are becoming a no go for Moterhomes just too tempting with all the goodies we carry.


----------



## pippin

mrpastry - _we got robbed in *Pizza*_

PizzaHut is always a rip-off, a bit like Dominos!

Pizza is a remote village in the mountains - I assume you meant Pisa.

Just checking.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I am really sorry to hear your news, it is worrying I once read of a couple who left their two dogs in the MH whilst in a supermarket and the MH got stolen along with the two dogs...........it certainly makes you feel wary.

Hope you manage to enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## waggy3

it is not as big a risk of getting caught as people may think.
sme one follows you and when you look as if you are returning,they phone their accomplice on a mobile phone.
if they are not caught breaking in ,no one takes any notice of someone moveing about inside a caravan or motorhome.
they could take hrs to search if there are two of them.
roy.


----------



## kontikiJo

Hi Manchego,
Glad Mercedes sorted out the problem.
Parking in Gibraltar with a motor caravan depend on the size but here is my advice:
For people coming for the day go straight to Morissons nice and early do your shopping and keep your receipt to proof that you have been shopped there if you are asked which is not very often. You have to move by the evening.
There is an area just before the hill leading to Catalan Bay on your left, go down there, it is a piece of reclaimed land. I have seen MC there for weeks.
Along Queensway there are various free parking spaces, difficult but you can try especially early in the morning or in the evening.
Lastly, the Lighthouse plenty of space there and quiet. Enjoy it. Joe


----------



## roamingsue

Can I suggest visiting Northan Spain's rural areas, and the villages. I travelled there a year ago to visit my daughter in Navarra and was far from crime ridden. Evidence- locals leaving shopping for other residents on doorhandles. The way that doors were left unlocked by locals...

The only prob with the area was very few people spoke English in this area, but were very friendly and helpful. Even the police were friendly, and I had been told they were not!



jedi said:


> Very sad. Spain does seem to becoming more risky. But I always remind myself that there are plenty of places in England where you wouldn't dare park your van. And here they'd probably smash it up or set fire to it just for the fun.
> 
> Considering the number of motorhomes touring Europe at any one time, the chances of it being you are slight. I think the pleasure far outweighs the risk. If you've not travelled abroad don't be put off but be aware and take whatever precautions necessary to lessen the chance of becoming a victim.
> 
> Happy touring.
> 
> Jedi


----------



## teemyob

roamingsue said:


> Can I suggest visiting Northan Spain's rural areas, and the villages. I travelled there a year ago to visit my daughter in Navarra and was far from crime ridden. Evidence- locals leaving shopping for other residents on doorhandles. The way that doors were left unlocked by locals...
> 
> but were very friendly and helpful. Even the police were friendly, and I had been told they were not!
> 
> 
> 
> jedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad. Spain does seem to becoming more risky. But I always remind myself that there are plenty of places in England where you wouldn't dare park your van. And here they'd probably smash it up or set fire to it just for the fun.
> 
> Considering the number of motorhomes touring Europe at any one time, the chances of it being you are slight. I think the pleasure far outweighs the risk. If you've not travelled abroad don't be put off but be aware and take whatever precautions necessary to lessen the chance of becoming a victim.
> 
> Happy touring.
> 
> Jedi
Click to expand...

"The only prob with the area was very few people spoke English in this area"

Is that a Problem?
I guess the Inhabitants were Spanish?


----------



## pippin

¡ Ola !

Lack of English is certainly not a problem for the locals!

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## mrpastry

pippin said:


> mrpastry - _we got robbed in *Pizza*_
> 
> PizzaHut is always a rip-off, a bit like Dominos!
> 
> Pizza is a remote village in the mountains - I assume you meant Pisa.
> 
> Just checking.


 :lol: I must been thiking about my supper!! You are quite right Pisa


----------



## roamingsue

:lol: Well, to rephrase... it could be a problem for us!

It was great there was not another Brit in sight. My daughter spent a year in a tiny town being an aupair with a great family and I went to visit her. Never been to Spain before and it was wonderful, scenery spectacular and hardly crime central.

Jedi[/quote][/quote]

"The only prob with the area was very few people spoke English in this area"

Is that a Problem?
I guess the Inhabitants were Spanish?[/quote]


----------



## Snelly

Sad news... leaves you feeling angry doesnt it! Look at small mercy's though, you lost a few personal possessions, but your ok and your still able to continue your journey.


----------



## asprn

Can I reiterate the point I tried to make a few pages ago, in the interests of not spreading undue alarm?

This isn't a robbery. It's a motorhome being broken into when unoccupied. That's a whole world of difference - being robbed is being personally offered violence and having possessions physically taken from you whilst being assaulted.

I'm certainly not belittling the OP's experience, but it's quite a startling thread title, and given that's it's quite inaccurate and probably unnecessarily frightening to some, can I ask the OP to change it to something like "We've had a theft from our van" or similar?

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Dodge,
Robbed or not, it's still a traumatic experience.

Weather this post is labelled as "Been violated and had my personal possesions taken from me" or 'Been Robbed' hardly makes much difference in the end.

Been robbed says it all. Maybe we are (or some of us) getting too complacent and trivialising theft like this.

Ray.


----------



## asprn

raynipper said:


> Sorry Dougie,Robbed or not, it's still a traumatic experience.


And what have I said in my two posts on the subject? That's it's trivial, and the guy's making too much of it? I think not.



raynipper said:


> Weather this post is labels as "Been violated and had my personal possesions taken from me" or 'Been Robbed' hardly makes much difference in the end


You're wrong, and that's where the media succeed in dictating fear of crime. This forum is in some senses a self-regulated media outlet, and posting an inaccurate headline which will undoubtedly make some people fearful - unnecessarily - should in my opinion be corrected.



raynipper said:


> Been robbed says it all. Maybe we are (or some of us) getting too complacent and trivialising theft like this.


Why do you say that? That's simply not helpful. Complacency has nothing to do with accuracy. Maybe - on the other hand - we are (or some of us) getting too sensational and talking up theft like this, into something it's not.

And just to be clear, I do NOT mean the original poster, who has posted in good faith whilst being rightly peed-off about what happened to him. The comment is aimed at your own response. You've missed my point entirely.

And I liked your misquote of my name, BTW. 

Dougie.


----------



## erneboy

It is not nice to have such a thing happen to you, we all hope we will be lucky enough not to have it happen.

However there is a difference between being robbed and having your vehicle broken in to. I agree with Dougie, accuracy is important in a situation like this, Alan.


----------



## pippin

Funny thing, the English language.

One can rob, commit robbery or be robbed.

One can thieve, commit theft but not be thefted, let alone be thieved!


----------



## asprn

erneboy said:


> accuracy is important in a situation like this


Unnecessary fear is the most important thing coming out in reporting a situation like this, IMO. I fully accept the OP's use of the word was nothing other than his way of reporting the crapness which happened to him. It's the impact of the headline which concerns me - it doesn't tell the story, and there are people who might go to the lengths of cancelling their trips because of it - unnecessarily. It's happened before.

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper

Dunno, if it happened to me I would be screaming bl00dy murder and scouring the area for any low life I could vent my feelings on.

OK thats not reasonable and practical but while the balance of the mind is disturbed who knows what we feel like doing.

Label or category to the victim in my book is irrelevant. He was 'done'.

Ray.


----------



## asprn

raynipper said:


> Dunno, if it happened to me I would be screaming bl00dy murder and scouring the area for any low life I could vent my feelings on


Probably so, but you still wouldn't have been robbed. :roll:



raynipper said:


> Label or category to the victim in my book is irrelevant. He was 'done'


Agreed. The relevancy is to the people reading the headline.

Dougie.


----------

